# New Set Up!



## piranhas2 (Nov 2, 2010)

new set up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice







... i'd just add a nice background...


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

nice looking set up...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking good


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

NIce I am sure the Mac would love it


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

nice! what size tank is that?


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice setup. I like the driftwood


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice looking set up!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice Mac and setup!...They both rock like a JIMMY BUFFET concert!!!....


----------



## piranhas2 (Nov 2, 2010)

dr7leaf said:


> nice! what size tank is that?


guys thank you a lot for your comments the fish is about 16-17cm and the aquarioum is 100lt.but in 4 months i ll make an aquarioum 200lt for the magulatus serraslmus.
can i put 5 with 6 exodon paradoxus together with the serrasalmus without taking a risk for possible death?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lovin' the tannins!


----------



## kongy911 (Apr 20, 2009)

nice set up. i like alot.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks good... what kind of moss is that on the driftwood?


----------

